# 2K poly



## Local paint pro (May 15, 2018)

anyone have any experience using pigmented 2k poly? I'm going to be trying out milesi 2k on a few things just to experiment really, the finish looks amazing in the pics and videos i've seen. I ll be using a Titan Capspray 115 want to try it on a few different things just to see how works. any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Cusingeorge (Jan 19, 2008)

2K poly is far and above regular lacquer, precats and CV's. We've been steadily moving all our OEM accounts over to the brand we sell. If you don't mind the short pot-life, the application and performance is hard to beat.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I’ve been using an Italian brand 2k poly and absolutely love it. Ilva sprays just like regular paint and is super easy to use. I use a Graco AAA 395 and get a beautiful finish.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Can it be brushed and rolled or spray only like lacquer? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cusingeorge (Jan 19, 2008)

All spray application. The Italians do make some really cool brushable products, just not what Local paint pro is talking about, I think.


----------



## Local paint pro (May 15, 2018)

youtube milesi wood art.. pretty cool stuff


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Can it be brushed and rolled or spray only like lacquer?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I've been using Milesi 2K for the past 7 month and love in it. 
It's 2 hour pot-life. The finish is unbeatable.
I only brush and roll for touch up.
It spray super nice dry in about 2 hours.

Dan.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

It’s funny, but I met with a Milesi rep yesterday to learn more about their products and capabilities. They certainly have some cool products and they gave me a few samples to try out.

Are you guys using the clear, pigmented or both waterborne 2k’s? What kind of rig are you using? Tip sizes and/needle size info would also be helpful.

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

PNW Painter said:


> It’s funny, but I met with a Milesi rep yesterday to learn more about their products and capabilities. They certainly have some cool products and they gave me a few samples to try out.
> 
> Are you guys using the clear, pigmented or both waterborne 2k’s? What kind of rig are you using? Tip sizes and/needle size info would also be helpful.
> 
> ...


You are going to love it, I use the pigmented 2K, Sprayer CA Technologies air assisted sprayer with 311 or 411 tip, thinning 10% distilled water, hardener 12%.
Remember 2 hours pot life you have to clean you sprayer. Respray time 2hours not after, if you miss the 2hours window wait until next day light sanding 320 then respray. To be honest you don't need 2 coats of finish if you spray it right the first time.
You can use regular sprayer with 310 tip.
Hope this help Dan.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Can it be brushed and rolled or spray only like lacquer?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Ilva is a spray product, but it actually brushes well on touch ups. I’ve also brushed the toe kick under the cabinets with good success. You just have to be fast, as it dries pretty quick.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> You are going to love it, I use the pigmented 2K, Sprayer CA Technologies air assisted sprayer with 311 or 411 tip, thinning 10% distilled water, hardener 12%.
> Remember 2 hours pot life you have to clean you sprayer. Respray time 2hours not after, if you miss the 2hours window wait until next day light sanding 320 then respray. To be honest you don't need 2 coats of finish if you spray it right the first time.
> You can use regular sprayer with 310 tip.
> Hope this help Dan.



Thanks! That’s definitely helpful

What primer are you using under it? Also, are you using it just for cabinets or trim packs as well? 

I’d like to use it for trim packs, but I’m curious if it’ll crack on caulked joint? Both Kem Aqua Plus and Lenmar Duralac cracked on all caulk joints when I tested them with ProStretch Elastromeric caulk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gonzalezwally53 (Feb 19, 2021)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I’ve been using an Italian brand 2k poly and absolutely love it. Ilva sprays just like regular paint and is super easy to use. I use a Graco AAA 395 and get a beautiful finish.


what tip number/color on a Gracias?I just bought a gallon to trying and if I like it, I will switch to 2k instead of Advance BM.


----------



## IKnowNothing (Oct 15, 2020)

gonzalezwally53 said:


> what tip number/color on a Gracias?I just bought a gallon to trying and if I like it, I will switch to 2k instead of Advance BM.


'couple' of months ago there was a post here (if I remember correctly it was by Redux, but I might be wrong who posted) warning painters that those Italian 2k products could be quite toxic and dangerous to you health, unless you have very serious set up in your spray shop to vent out the toxic fumes.
I strongly suggest you search for that info.
Giving your customers super-duper finish that lasts few extra years -but takes few years from your life- is definitely not worth it.
Screw it. Use finishes that will be bit less durable but will not affect your health.
That's how I look at it.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

IKnowNothing said:


> 'couple' of months ago there was a post here (if I remember correctly it was by Redux, but I might be wrong who posted) warning painters that those Italian 2k products could be quite toxic and dangerous to you health, unless you have very serious set up in your spray shop to vent out the toxic fumes.
> I strongly suggest you search for that info.
> Giving your customers super-duper finish that lasts few extra years -but takes few years from your life- is definitely not worth it.
> Screw it. Use finishes that will be bit less durable but will not affect your health.
> That's how I look at it.


If you look at the health warnings, even many latex paints have cancer warnings now.
Pretty sure we're all screwed.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

No, the 2k stuff can be a lot worse.
I wouldn't bother with it, unless it was a professional shop scenario, where robots spray everything and everything is vented, etc...


----------



## b.pratt1989 (Nov 14, 2021)

IKnowNothing said:


> 'couple' of months ago there was a post here (if I remember correctly it was by Redux, but I might be wrong who posted) warning painters that those Italian 2k products could be quite toxic and dangerous to you health, unless you have very serious set up in your spray shop to vent out the toxic fumes.
> I strongly suggest you search for that info.
> Giving your customers super-duper finish that lasts few extra years -but takes few years from your life- is definitely not worth it.
> Screw it. Use finishes that will be bit less durable but will not affect your health.
> That's how I look at it.




When using solvent base polyurethanes the voc's contain Isocyanates which need to be protected against as it is a known carcinogen. I am a Journeyman industrial coatings specialist and when I spray industrial urethanes a properly fitted full face negative pressure respirator with charcoal filters. These filters go "bad" within a few hours spraying. The carbon in the charcoal saturates and can no longer convert and filter organic gasses/VOC's. 

Also keep in mind the product vapors are extremely flammable and need to be properly vented for the entirety of the offgassing phase which is very common to go past the dry to touch milestone. Lots of story's and articles about houses burnt to the ground or painters dieing in a explosion because of pilots lights and vapor build up. 

Exercise caution, know your PPE, and most of all spend the money on proper fans and vents to keep you safe and protect your clients and yourselves.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

b.pratt1989 said:


> When using solvent base polyurethanes the voc's contain Isocyanates which need to be protected against as it is a known carcinogen. I am a Journeyman industrial coatings specialist and when I spray industrial urethanes a properly fitted full face negative pressure respirator with charcoal filters. These filters go "bad" within a few hours spraying. The carbon in the charcoal saturates and can no longer convert and filter organic gasses/VOC's.
> 
> Also keep in mind the product vapors are extremely flammable and need to be properly vented for the entirety of the offgassing phase which is very common to go past the dry to touch milestone. Lots of story's and articles about houses burnt to the ground or painters dieing in a explosion because of pilots lights and vapor build up.
> 
> Exercise caution, know your PPE, and most of all spend the money on proper fans and vents to keep you safe and protect your clients and yourselves.


Are the 2k products solvent based though? I thought they were water based🤔


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

fromthenorthwest said:


> Are the 2k products solvent based though? I thought they were water based🤔


There are both water and solvent 2k poly


----------



## b.pratt1989 (Nov 14, 2021)

fromthenorthwest said:


> Are the 2k products solvent based though? I thought they were water based🤔




Most are but not always and all urethane that are solvent base have the isocyanates not just the 2k. But a solid 90%are water base.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Most of the newer products coming out these days are waterborne. Low Voc. Isocyanate free. Not many guys switching to Solvent. That's old school.


----------



## StateLinePainters (Nov 19, 2021)

The isocyanates are not in the poly itself but in the crosslinker/catalyst that you add to it. Water based two component products will still have isocyanates if you use the catalyst.


----------

